# [SOLVED] HunterJWizard: Acceptable Heat Ranges



## gospelmidi (Mar 9, 2014)

Search AMD

70°C is the nominal maximum temp for AMD CPUs, and I presume for AMD GPUs as well. Of course, processors last longer if the temps are kept lower. Overclocking is for people with money to burn on CPUs and graphics cards. I prefer to stay within 6 or 8 percent of standard clocks and voltages. That usually keeps CPUs and GPUs running until they are obsolete and need to be replaced anyway.

You're welcome.

Sincerely in Christ,

Brian Eargle


----------

